# Tomb Raider: Offizielle Fotos von Alicia Vikander als Lara Croft



## Icetii (28. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Tomb Raider: Offizielle Fotos von Alicia Vikander als Lara Croft* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Tomb Raider: Offizielle Fotos von Alicia Vikander als Lara Croft*


----------



## THEDICEFAN (28. März 2017)

Des schaut eher wie pseudo- Tomb Raider aus.. Srry, aber die Schauspielerin passt höchstens als Cosplayerin^^


----------



## THEDICEFAN (28. März 2017)

thais fersoza hätte mir da deutlich besser gefallen.. Klar Oscar- Gewinnerin is immer etwas sicherer, aber sie hat einfach nicht diesen Flair für sowas


----------



## Tariguz (28. März 2017)

Oh nein! Die verweichlichte neue Lara... ich vermisse die "classic" Lara. Eine richtige Powerfrau einfach.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2017)

Tariguz schrieb:


> Oh nein! Die verweichlichte neue Lara... ich vermisse die "classic" Lara. Eine richtige Powerfrau einfach.


Willst du ernsthaft wieder diese Möchtegern-Cool-Version a la Angelina Jolie? 

Also ich nicht. Kein Stück.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. März 2017)

Ich find es sieht gut aus 
Bisher hat mir Alicia Vikander in ihren Rollen immer gefallen und ich glaube auch als Lara könnte sie ganz gut passen. Angelina Jolie fand ich ätzend, eine etwas realistischere, menschlichere Version würde imho sehr gut passen.
Ob der Film dann allerdings im Endeffekt gut wird - eher nicht


----------



## THEDICEFAN (28. März 2017)

Definitiv menschlicher- angelina jolie war n schlechter witz, aber die kommt mir eher so vor wie: Man könnte doch Friede Freude Eierkuchen machen an statt zu kämpfen. Ich kann mir die einfach nur äußerst schwer in einer solchen Rolle vorstellen.. Man könnte aus diesem Genre definitiv einen Blockbuster rausholen, wenn der Film relativ düster und etwas knecke wird. Aber bitte nicht den Realismus mit unnötigen Stunts kaputt machen ._. The Revenant hat bewießen, das man das Publikum auch auf andere Wege schocken kann


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (28. März 2017)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht den Realismus mit unnötigen Stunts kaputt machen ._


Den Realismus aus dem Game, wenn Lara "Stunts" am Laufband vollbringt und durch Hunderschaften von Feinden mäht? Es ist nun mal Lara Croft - ein überdrehter, hirnloser Actionfilm passt da!


----------



## martinsan (28. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pcg-veteran (30. März 2017)

Wenn man die Figur der Lara auf die beiden Tomb Raider-Reboot-Spiele (2013, 2016) beschränkt, hätte man auch Felicity Jones (Star Wars Rogue One) wählen können. Sie hat mich in den Action-Szenen in Rogue One stärker an die neue Lara erinnert als Alicia Vikander auf den bisher veröffentlichten Photos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2017)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Wenn man die Figur der Lara auf die beiden Tomb Raider-Reboot-Spiele (2013, 2016) beschränkt, hätte man auch Felicity Jones (Star Wars Rogue One) wählen können. Sie hat mich in den Action-Szenen in Rogue One stärker an die neue Lara erinnert als Alicia Vikander auf den bisher veröffentlichten Photos.


Naja, nicht wirklich, Jones ist auch bereits Mitte 30, und die neue Lara soll mehr den Eindruck einer jungen Frau Anfang 20 machen. Diese Rolle hätte man ihr nicht abgenommen.

Zur Erinnerung: Angelina Jolie war damals auch gerade Mitte 20.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (30. März 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, nicht wirklich, Jones ist auch bereits Mitte 30, und die neue Lara soll mehr den Eindruck einer jungen Frau Anfang 20 machen. Diese Rolle hätte man ihr nicht abgenommen.



Wobei ihre Rolle als Jyn ja im Film auch erst Anfang 20 war (wenn ich mich nicht täusche, war die FigurJyn Erso zum Zeitpunkt von Rogue One 22 oder 23 Jahre alt)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wobei ihre Rolle als Jyn ja im Film auch erst Anfang 20 war (wenn ich mich nicht täusche, war die FigurJyn Erso zum Zeitpunkt von Rogue One 22 oder 23 Jahre alt)


Bei RO konnte man diesen Widerspruch zum Alter vielleicht noch vernachlässigen, spielt dort auch keine wirklich große Rolle. Im Falle der blutjungen (!) Lara Croft wird das aber nicht funktionieren. Da wirken jüngere Mimen wie Vakander oder alternativ Daisy Ridley noch recht jugendlich bis jung-erwachsen, und so sollte die neue Lara auch dargestellt werden.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## pcg-veteran (30. März 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, nicht wirklich, Jones ist auch bereits Mitte 30, und die neue Lara soll mehr den Eindruck einer jungen Frau Anfang 20 machen. Diese Rolle hätte man ihr nicht abgenommen.
> 
> Zur Erinnerung: Angelina Jolie war damals auch gerade Mitte 20.



Vikander wird nächstes Jahr 30 (3.10.1988 ), Jones ist Mitte 30 (17.10.1983). Beide sind etwa 5 Jahre auseinander.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2017)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Vikander wird nächstes Jahr 30 (3.10.1988 ), Jones ist Mitte 30 (17.10.1983). Beide sind etwa 5 Jahre auseinander.


Vakander ist JETZT aber 28 und macht noch den Eindruck einer Anfang-Zwanzigerin, Jones in meinen Augen dafür nicht.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## i-suffer-rock (30. März 2017)

Tariguz schrieb:


> Oh nein! Die verweichlichte neue Lara... ich vermisse die "classic" Lara. Eine richtige Powerfrau einfach.



Aber wenn man es nach der Anzahl der erledigten Feinde gewichtet, dann  ist die neue Lara die deutlich härtere:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CEN5obhFRj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2017)

i-suffer-rock schrieb:


> Aber wenn man es nach der Anzahl der erledigten Feinde gewichtet, dann  ist die neue Lara die deutlich härtere:


Es ist ja nicht nur der Bodycount, die klassische Lara hatte stets was Comic-Haftes, dieses "Künstliche", und auch die damalige Action war damals eindeutig unrealistisch visualisiert. Die Reboots verfolgen dagegen einen erwachseneren Ansatz, was mir persönlich sehr zusagt.

Ich mag ja beide Laras. Die Alte bot knackige Rätsel und verschlungene Katakomben/Gräber, aber die Stories waren allesamt - sorry, man muss die Tatsachen beim Namen nennen - Schrott, was den Spielen aber nicht geschadet hat.
Die Neue punktet mit mehr Dramatik, Verletzbarkeit, superber Action und modernem Inszenierungsstil, muss allerdings in Sachen Rätselrafinesse noch zulegen.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tariguz (1. April 2017)

Ja das stimmt xD


----------



## Tariguz (1. April 2017)

Die Verletzbarkeit passt aber überhaupt nicht mit dem "Massenmord" zusammen. Und Verletzbarkeit... ich will doch eine besondere und starke Figur steuern, nicht eine 0815 Frau. Sie können die Brüste ja ruhig kleiner machen aber Lara Croft war früher eine eiskalte Killerin. Schau dir mal allein dieses Video an wie sie den Piloten einfach abknallt.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bS1c-OBoGKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (1. April 2017)

Mit einem lächeln den Piloten erschiessen. Klar, warum mal nicht eine Psychopatin spielen? 

Dass eine starke Persönlichkeit keine Gefühle ziehen darf/kann, halte ich ebenfalls für Unsinn.
Grade das macht einen glaubwürdigen Charakter aus.


----------

